# Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?



## schlaubi (11. Dezember 2009)

Moin Kollegen,

hat jemand schon eine genaue Info wann das Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul endlich in Deutschland lieferbar ist ? Diverse Händler verschieben den Termin ja andauernd nach hinten
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß an alle 
von schlaubi


----------



## hechtonaut (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*

auf der lowrance seite ist zu lesen daß die CE zertifizierung noch ansteht und deshalb vorerst nur in USA angeboten wird


----------



## Marius (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*

Ich habe meins schon. #h


----------



## Fliegenfisch (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*



Marius schrieb:


> Ich habe meins schon. #h



Hi

Schreib mal hats ohne weiteres funktioniert?
Wie schnell muss man fahren und bitte stell mal ein paar Bilder rein


----------



## Marius (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*

Hat alles gut funktioniert. Optimale Geschwindigkeit liegt bei 16 km/h und max. bei 56 km/h laut Handbuch.

Bilder kennt man doch schon aus dem Internet zur genüge. Es sieht genau so aus wie es bei Lowrance zu sehen ist.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*



Marius schrieb:


> Hat alles gut funktioniert. Optimale Geschwindigkeit liegt bei 16 km/h und max. bei 56 km/h laut Handbuch.
> 
> Bilder kennt man doch schon aus dem Internet zur genüge. Es sieht genau so aus wie es bei Lowrance zu sehen ist.



Tja dann wird das für mich nix werden damit. Bei uns ist nur elektroantrieb geduldet. da schaff ich mit meinem boot max 4,5 bis 5 km/h.

na ja dann spaar ich mir das Geld.


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*



Marius schrieb:


> Hat alles gut funktioniert. Optimale Geschwindigkeit liegt bei 16 km/h und max. bei 56 km/h laut Handbuch.
> 
> Bilder kennt man doch schon aus dem Internet zur genüge. Es sieht genau so aus wie es bei Lowrance zu sehen ist.




Das wäre das erste mal das Bilder die Echolothersteller zeigen dem Standardbildern auf dem Gewässer entsprechen. Soll mich mal stark wundern wenn es so ist.


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*

....hier wundert mich eine ganze Menge!
Was soll man mit einem Scan zwischen 16 und 56 km/h?


----------



## El Hechti (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*

Hallo!

Ich bin zwar neu hier, aber ich geb mal meinen Senf dazu. Ich habe bei Thinkbig eine Anfrage gemacht und wie schon auf der Homepage von Thinkbig zu lesen ist, kommt das erst noch. Ich habe nämlich angefragt, weil ich dann über meinen Angelladen den Geber und den ganzen Kram bestellen werde.

Und mit 16 km/h als optimale Geschwindigkeit hat sich Marius auch etwas übernommen. Meinst sicher Knoten oder sowas. Und bei 56 km/h wäre es schon technisch gar nicht mehr möglich, dass der Geber die Echos empfängt!

Sorry Marius, aber Dein Beitrag zeigt, dass Du es noch gar nicht hast! Ansonsten wären ja auch paar Screenshots machbar, die Du hier zeigen kannst, könntest ja die GPS-Anzeige ausblenden, damit keiner weiß, wo Du Dich so auf den Gewässern bewegst.


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*

Ein Structure Scan ist aber definitiv in D zu besichtigen - in Lübeck...


----------



## BSZocher (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*



El Hechti schrieb:


> ....
> Und mit 16 km/h als optimale Geschwindigkeit hat sich Marius auch etwas übernommen. Meinst sicher Knoten oder sowas. .....



@el hechti: Nee ist klar. Ich fahr mit 16 Knoten auch wesentlich langsamer als mit 16 km/h. #q
So einen, mit Verlaub "Schei.." , hab ich lang nicht mehr gelesen. #d


----------



## El Hechti (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*



BSZocher schrieb:


> @el hechti: Nee ist klar. Ich fahr mit 16 Knoten auch wesentlich langsamer als mit 16 km/h. #q
> So einen, mit Verlaub "Schei.." , hab ich lang nicht mehr gelesen. #d


 

Wie sagt man so schön - ein bisschen Ironie schadet nie. Das war eine entsprechende Antwort auf den o. g. Beitrag und nicht ernst gemeint. Konnte ja nicht wissen, dass Du nicht dahinter steigen kannst, weil es Deinen Horizont überschreitet! :vik:


----------



## BSZocher (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*



El Hechti schrieb:


> ....Konnte ja nicht wissen, dass Du nicht dahinter steigen kannst, weil es Deinen Horizont überschreitet! :vik:



...und wenn man bei Dummen ertappt wird, so wie du, wird man persönlich.
Großes Tennis..... #d

Auf I-Liste gesetzt und fertig.


----------



## Pitti (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*

Hallo Schlaubi, schau mal hier:

http://www.tenten-boats.de/Elektron...r/Lowrance-Fishfinder/Lowrance-Zubehoer/Geber

gruß Pitti


----------



## Pitti (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*

Wer Fragen haben sollte , kann sich ja hier hin wenden, die USA ist nur ein Produktionsland.
http://www.lowrance.de/ueber_uns/

Gruß Pitti


----------



## Marius (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*

Hallo zusammen,

oh, oh. Ich habe da scheinbar ungewollt für etwas Verwirrung gesorgt. Sorry Leute. Habe eben ins Handbuch geschaut um mich nochmals zu vergewissern was ich denn da oben überhaupt geschrieben habe.

Also richtiger hätte ich schreiben sollen, die optimale Geschwindigkeit ist *bis zu* 16 km/h. :vik:
Hätte ich das mal sofort geschrieben. |uhoh:

Wenn ich dazu komme dann lade ich heute Abend die Bilder hoch, die ich gemacht habe. Ich war bei mir um die Ecke mit einem Ruderboot unterwegs und hab nur mal gucken wollen. Und ganz nebenbei kann ich Euch garantieren, dass ich keine 16 km/h rudern kann. :q


----------



## Fliegenfisch (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*

Dann mach mal ich warte schon

Peter


----------



## Fliegenfisch (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*



Marius schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> oh, oh. Ich habe da scheinbar ungewollt für etwas Verwirrung gesorgt. Sorry Leute. Habe eben ins Handbuch geschaut um mich nochmals zu vergewissern was ich denn da oben überhaupt geschrieben habe.
> 
> ...



Servus

Wollt nochmal sehr neugierig auf die Bilder von dir sein.

Kannst mal bitte bitte was reinstellen.

Peter


----------



## tok plaa (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*

Moin,

ich habe ein Lowrance HDS 7 und vor 8 Wochen ein Structurscanmodul beim Thomas Schlageter bestellt. Mit der Auslieferung wird das dieses Jahr nicht mehr klappen, sonst hätt er sich schon längst gemeldet. Bin auch schon gespannt. |wavey:


----------



## Fliegenfisch (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*

Servus

Ja die Auslieferung soll ja laut Lowrance erst ab 2010 erfolgen wegen der CE Zulassung.

Peter


----------



## Swimbil (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*

meint ihr nicht dass das Humminbird SI besser ist?

Ich meine beim Lowrance braucht man doch mindestens das HDS 8 um die Anzeige zu realisieren, oder?

Das HDS 5 reich ja dafür nicht aus!

und beim 8er bzw, bei geilen 10er ist man da schon im 2000 Euro Bereich..

soviel, für ein paar Hechte?...


----------



## petered (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*



Swimbil schrieb:


> meint ihr nicht dass das Humminbird SI besser ist?
> 
> Ich meine beim Lowrance braucht man doch mindestens das HDS 8 um die Anzeige zu realisieren, oder?
> 
> ...



Sorry, das stimmt nicht ganz.

Das Lowrance Structure Scan LSS-1 passt für folgende Geräte: HDS-5x, HDS-5, HDS-7 HDS-8, HDS-10

VG Peter


----------



## tok plaa (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*

Um das Structurscanmodul vernünftig nutzen zu können, ist das 8er oder 10er mit Sicherheit die beste Wahl. Ich versuche es erstmal mit dem 7 er und wenn das zu umständlich ist, gibts noch ein 5er seperat dazu. Dann wirds halts ein bisschen teurer. Das Problem beim 5er und 7er ist das hin- und herschalten zwischen den einzelnen Funktionen ( z.B. Sonar und Kartenplotter ). Irgendwann gibts den 50 Zoll Bildschirm und alle anderen Boote in Sichtweite wissen was los ist. Die Technik schreitet voran. ;-)


----------



## Marius (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte ja gesagt ich stelle noch Bilder die ich von meinem Structure Scan gemacht habe rein.

Hier sind die Links:
http://www.mybait.de/export/structurescan1.jpg
http://www.mybait.de/export/structurescan2.jpg

Den Barsch hab ich bei der Testfahrt erwischt.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*

Hi
Bist du da gerudert. Kannst mal berichten wie deine Erfahrungen bis jetzt sind?

Gruß
Peter



Marius schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hatte ja gesagt ich stelle noch Bilder die ich von meinem Structure Scan gemacht habe rein.
> 
> Hier sind die Links:
> ...


----------



## schlaubi (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul lieferbar ?*

Hallo, 
danke für die rege Beteiligung an dem Thema.
Ich habe mir vorgestern das LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul endlich bestellt, nachdem ich mit einem der größten Händler Europas gesprochen hatte, Auslieferung erfolgt tatsächlich nächste Woche.Und ein paar Euros billiger als hier ist es auch noch.http://www.jgtech.com/shop7.htm.
Ich werde mal berichten wenn ich es bekommen und montiert habe, bin auf die ersten Bilder von der Ostsee gespannt. Gerade weil diese Humminbird Side Imaging Geräte doch bei allen mir bekannten Kollegen auf der Ostsee im Bereich 20-30 Meter Tiefe recht bescheidene Darstellungen liefern.

Gruß an Alle


----------

